# Hacked props?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, thought this may be of some use to others, besides me, that may be entering electronics for props.

What haunt hacks have you heard of people doing?

I know people have hacked the *Billy Bass Fish* and *Deer head*. I also know of others, but I'll let people mention them and see this thread expand.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Boris skulls, of course.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Bucky skulls, of course.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Gemmy lanterns, of course.
Bride and Groom prop from Target, of course.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Dancing Santas for hangmen.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

And on that note, you could add dancing *anything!...*like the dancing Caddyshack Gopher!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

TearyThunder said:


> Dancing Santas for hangmen.


Of course.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

eanderso13 said:


> And on that note, you could add dancing *anything!...*like the dancing Caddyshack Gopher!


Oh, of course!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Douglas Talking Xmas Tree (the dougie)


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Blucky arms...of course


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Gemmy spirit balls, talking busts etc


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Gemmy Pair of Talking Skulls.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Just remember if it can be used for a haunt we will hack it!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

If you hack it, they will come...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Everything but Donna the Dead, HUMPF! 
LOL!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

What a great topic! Here is my first talking skull. My remote control Jeeps differential striped out so I hacked it to make a RC Skull. I even wired in a toggle switch for power control. This was before Scary Terry's wonderful audio drivers. It was cool to "drive" my skull to talk but, the thumbs got tired.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Anything and ever thing I can get my hands on they dont even throw boards out at work anymore untill I have seen them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Do rhubarb leaves count?
or what about tree limbs?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I guess yo have to "hack" them down, huh? LOL


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Talking Christmas Tree Face (non-Dougie) makes a mighty fine talking tombstone!


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

fans...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

of course you can salvage all those motors from toys and microwaves.


----------

